# Best route Santander to Coimbra



## Arabellacatpig (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi there,
We are moving in December. Have decided to drive down ,can anyone advise on the speediest route. We will have 2 cats with us and don't want to shilly shally !
Assuming this means using toll roads , advice on this would be helpful too.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

This route planner works well, 412 miles, 7hr 09mins, £5-64 tolls 

https://www.viamichelin.co.uk/web/R...wance=0&corridor=&departureDate=&arrivalDate=

Richard


----------



## Arabellacatpig (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks rickuk that's very helpful.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

Come out of Santander use the motorways and head for Bilbao then Miranda de Ebo then Burgos then Valladolid then Salamanca. Now just keep going on the motorway till you come to The border. At the border just keep following the road till you see the sign for Coimbra.

Fred and i have done this route many many time Fuel up before you cross the border you will find fuel now about 1€ a litre for diesel.

Best of look but why not check it out on Google earth but don't use Google maps if you want to use the Longitude and Latitude setting.

Krystyna


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

From the ferry port exit go about 1km to get onto the A67 to Palencia then Valladolid - Salamanca - Ciudad Rodrigo - if you are in a non PT vehicle then just past the boarder you need to go into the service station and get your car reg/ credit card set up for the auto tolls - past Guarda towards Viseu and turn off at Mangualde towards Coimbra.


----------



## Arabellacatpig (Jan 15, 2017)

We will be driving our UK car and will need to sort out the tolls. Can you tell me a bit more about that,please.
I looked for info in the forum ,but any posts were old and possibly out of date.

Thanks


----------



## Arabellacatpig (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for your reply,sounds straightforward. Now let's see how much we can mess it up&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Arabellacatpig said:


> We will be driving our UK car and will need to sort out the tolls. Can you tell me a bit more about that,please.
> I looked for info in the forum ,but any posts were old and possibly out of date.
> 
> Thanks


If you plan your route through Via Michelin ( https://www.viamichelin.es/ ) it will tell you the tolls and where they are.


----------



## Arabellacatpig (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for all the answers
Strontium mentioned getting car reg/credit card set up for auto tolls , at a service station. Do all service stations do this or do I need a specific one?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Useful information Home - Portal de Portagens


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can order a "device" online and it may well post to a UK address. I can't follow the process through as I am already registered


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Arabellacatpig said:


> Thanks for all the answers
> Strontium mentioned getting car reg/credit card set up for auto tolls , at a service station. Do all service stations do this or do I need a specific one?


If you are going to cross from ES to PT on the Ciudad Rodrigo road then the first service station after the border will have signs of the type - All Foreign Cars to stop here and register for AutoTolls - here's a map link, the "easytoll/Portagen Electronica" self service booths take your reg and credit card then when you go under a PT "autotoll" your card get debited. Other service stations on this road do NOT have this facility.


https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@40.6049719,-6.9518668,323m/data=!3m1!1e3

There are other methods available but this is easy and works.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

PS... If you want a 10 euro auto toll card to activate via sms then the Galp station on the Castelo Branco motorway was the nearest vendor, but i need to check if it's still doing them.


----------



## Arabellacatpig (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks Strontium,that's just what I needed to know.
Thanks to everyone for taking the time to offer advice.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Come out of Santander use the motorways and head for Bilbao then Miranda de Ebo then Burgos then Valladolid then Salamanca. Now just keep going on the motorway till you come to The border. At the border just keep following the road till you see the sign for Coimbra.
> 
> ...


All very good advice but, if only diesel were 1€ litre! We crossed there on 13th and it was around 1.26€.

We travelled from France and the best buy was when we left the main road in Irun and paid 99.9 cents /litre. Happy days if we could fill up at that price every time.

Arabellacatpig - I have sent you a PM.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Arabellacatpig - I have sent another PM. Hopefully this does not get lost in the ether!


----------

